# Hello smokers of America!



## chef_boy812 (Jun 25, 2008)

hello all,

My name is michael, and I am a smoker.......hi michael


I have been a bbq guy for a bit now, I started out with the homemade cardboard box smoker and tons of family turkey picnics.

Then we moved into a small apartment and I converted a coleman shoebox table grill into a mini smoker and cranked out deliscious chicken legs for a year until my wife finally took pity on me and got ma a small(size of a twenty lb propane tank) char griller mini smoker.

I used that for 4 years and now we bought a house with a bit of a yard and I quit tobacco, so my reward was a BBQ grillware stainless smoker/grill. 

I have started to cook over whole wood now with a little charcoal to get the fire rollin'
I have finallized my rub recipe and it is written down and stored in the fire safe in the closet.

my only wish was I found you guys sooner; even though I have enjoyed my countless trial and error smokes.

Beyond my Que credentials I love to cook, good thing since I'm a chef.
I like to grind and stuff homemade sausage then smoke it.

I like to grill pizzas, and now I am experimenting with smoking cheese.

I have been brewing beer for 7 years now, getting as good as you can buy...finally. lots of trial and errort there too. Last year I started to grow my own hops and this years crop looks mighty fine allready.

all of my hobbies revolve around food and cooking
weird
anyways hi, and I am looking forward to earning a PITMASTER title.


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 25, 2008)

Trial and error smokes... and trial and error home brews....  kinda go well together... heheh  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Welcome to the forums... kick back.. and enjoy!


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## krusher (Jun 25, 2008)

glad you joine dup,, you will not be sorry


----------



## meowey (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## abelman (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard, TH pretty sums it up.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF and congrats on the new smoker. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome Chef.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. Read around the different forums, so much to learn and some much to do!


----------



## seboke (Jun 26, 2008)

Chef, methinks we should be neighbors.  Any chance you're looking to move to Florida any time soon?  Welcome to the forum!  Hope you stay active and share your smoke sessions with us!


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

I am new myself but not new to smoking and I've got at least 20 years homebrewing under my belt. We bottled our last batch of the season 3 weeks ago - dunkleweizen. Should pair up well with sliced brisket.

There's a thread in here called "Show Yourself" where you should post some pics of yourself and your equipment. If there's anything you need to know just ask. People around here are a quite friendly bunch.

-rob


----------



## woodruff (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard friend!


----------



## jeo245 (Jun 26, 2008)

We take pride when experienced folks join us because its a testament to the goodness of our site.  We hope you enjoy it, share, and expand your knowledge.  Welcome.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 26, 2008)

Man are you going to fit in here!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family. I hope you are going to share that rub recipe with your new family. LOL. Don't forget to post the pics of yur smokes. We love to see what you are smoking.
 Enjoy the forum.


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome home!


----------



## guvna (Jul 7, 2008)

i look forward to seeing you at work wednesday with that butt you bought! samples anyone?


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the smoke, don't sound like you need much help But. I'm sure you have plenty to offer. Good folk around here. Enjoy


----------



## vince (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow... charcuterie expert... with an emphasis on "char." OK, you're my NEW best friend! Yeah, it's mercenary, but that's just the way I roll.

Welcome!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Jul 12, 2008)

Is that something BBQ breathren share, or would I be viewed as too easy if I cough it up on the first post. Why buy the bbq if you can get the rub for free?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Chef Boy, glad to have you here!


----------



## coyote (Jul 12, 2008)

nope they will just hunt you down and water board ya for it..soooo,,make it easy on yer self and give it up on the 3rd post...

your avitar..your new grill?? I have one like it and love it..

welcome to de club...

cheers.....


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  I will show you mine if you show me yours.  Rub that is. Good luck and you will enjoy the back and forth and all the info.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## kookie (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the best smoker site around...................


----------



## chef_boy812 (Jul 24, 2008)

I did it!  ....... I........I.......................I posted the rub recipe on the recipe forum. all of my practice. all of my trial and error. with out fear of judgement or reprizal. 

then I found SMF. 

Now fear. sleepless nights. IS IT GOOD ENOUGH?!?!

thanks SMF! my stress free life gone!

Oh, worry worry.


----------



## bearmoe (Jul 24, 2008)

OK chef, what's a cardboard smoker?

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 25, 2008)

chef_boy812
First up, glad you joined us and welcome to SMF !!!

A hunch tells me you are going to like it here, my gut tells me we will like you being here. Your introduction is like a biography of many SMF members; so again, welcome.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Jul 25, 2008)

You take a cardboard box 30" h x 20" w & d
cut the bottom off.
tape the top up like your are sending it. then cut around the top on 3 sides about 1 inch down from the top; a big flapp door on top.
line the whole inside, every inch with HEAVY duty foil, using aluminum duct tape to attach it. do not use regular duck tape like the kind you fixed the toaster with.
about halfway up run 2 pieces of conduit through and put a rack on them. this is where you set the turkey
at the bottom you put an old roasting pan with some holes in the sides for air flow full of charcoal. then  some bricks around that to set the box on for more air flow.
 Now the ol' ECB doesn't look so bad, does it?


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome Michael. Glad to have another Chef here (not me but wish I was). I do love to cook though and try different things. Please post any of your faves even if they aren't smoking.


----------

